# «Cerchi lavoro? Devi essere più bella»



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

*«Cerchi lavoro? Devi essere più bella»*

*Nel "pacchetto" anche una consulenza-moda e un'iscrizione a un’agenzia per cuori solitari *

*«Cerchi lavoro? Devi essere più bella» 
E il Comune paga tutti i trattamenti *

*Polemica per l'iniziativa in tre centri olandesi. Un modo di risparmiare sul welfare con metodi da reality*

  Nel "pacchetto" anche una consulenza-moda e un'iscrizione a un’agenzia per cuori solitari 
 «Cerchi lavoro? Devi essere più bella» 
E il Comune paga tutti i trattamenti 
 Polemica per l'iniziativa in tre centri olandesi. Un modo di risparmiare sul welfare con metodi da reality
*





   Il sito "Mens & Relatie"   MILANO* - Smettiamo di preoccuparci del Berlusconi che è in noi (definizione di Giorgio Gaber). Cominciamo a preoccuparci degli amministratori locali con un Berlusconi dentro di loro che si aggirano per l’Europa. Il Silvio-pensiero, che portò il premier a dire a una giovane disoccupata "si trovi un marito ricco", sembra far breccia in luoghi imprevisti. Come il nord dell’Olanda. Dove, per tagliare le spese del welfare, alle donne senza lavoro, in tre comuni della Frisia, viene offerto un trattamento di bellezza, una consulenza-moda e un'iscrizione gratuita a un’agenzia per cuori solitari. Affinché, grazie alla loro nuova bella presenza, colpiscano qualche datore di lavoro. O, meglio ancora, ed è l’obiettivo dichiarato, si trovino un marito. Un pacchetto da 1400 euro, neanche da buttar via. 

*Considerazione italiota: varrebbe la pena, a essere una frisona non sposata e senza lavoro, di fingere di non avere un fidanzato* e approfittare dei trattamenti. Considerazione stremata: molti decenni di conquiste femminili, certe volte, paiono passati invano. Considerazione preoccupatissima: si spera che, in tempi di recessione e manovra lacrime e sangue, nessun nostro Comune cerchi di copiare l’idea. 

*Pensateci, pensate cosa potrebbe succedere in Italia*. Come minimo, scoppierebbero tante Bellezzopoli. I makeover delle disoccupate verrebbero appaltati a beauty center di morose degli assessori. Signore raccomandate e impiegate in nero approfitterebbero del pacchetto per aggredire la cellulite. Nascerebbero cricche di proprietari di agenzie matrimoniali e consiglieri comunali. Aumenterebbero gli autovelox per pagare le pulizie del viso con le multe. Meglio lasciar perdere, che i soldi non ci sono. 

*Senza farsi convincere da Raboud Visser, direttore di Mens & Relatie*, l'agenzia sposa-disoccupate ingaggiata per piazzare le frisone. Dice Visser: «Il sussidio di disoccupazione costa ai comuni 650 euro al mese. Noi veniamo pagati 650 euro una tantum». Morale, se la disoccupata trova un lavoro o un marito commercialista, i comuni risparmieranno moltissimo. Insomma, risparmierebbero. Il programma è stato momentaneamente congelato causa proteste; è stato giudicato un inutile e poco etico sperpero di denaro pubblico. 

*Anche se, insiste Visser, sarebbe il contrario*: «Sappiamo dalle statistiche che chi è in una relazione stabile guadagna di più, è più felice e più sano. E costa molto meno alla sanità pubblica. In Frisia hanno pensato di risparmiare aiutando quelle che vivono di welfare a trovare un bel marito«. Men & Relatie vanta un bel 75 per cento di successi nella ricerca di partner stabili. Gli amministratori frisoni-berlusconi che hanno avuto l'idea dicono che il programma è aperto – anche - ai disoccupati uomini. In fondo, suggerisce Visser, «un colloquio di lavoro o un incontro con un possibile partner sono quasi lo stesso. Bisogna avere un bell'aspetto e dire le cose giuste». Come smentirlo, ha ragione. Ha ragione, ma la commistione pubblico-privato del caso frisone resta inquietante. È inquietante che una pubblica amministrazione decida di risparmiare sul welfare con metodi da reality. È deprimente l'idea di equiparare un marito che mantiene a un datore di lavoro che stipendia. Alla fine, Berlusconi o non Berlusconi, l'iniziativa olandese non fa neanche tanto ridere. Peccato per i trattamenti estetici, però. 



 Maria Laura Rodotà

*11 giugno 2010
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ta_d6f4394a-755a-11df-b7f2-00144f02aabe.shtml
*


----------



## Sgargiula (11 Giugno 2010)

Se vi fate un giro nel nord dell'Olanda forse risultera' piu' facile capire anche il trattamento di bellezza:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

Non riesco a capire, ma davvero... :confuso::uhoh::no:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

*Londra: assaggiatore di birra cercasi
*(11 giugno 2010)

La capitale recupera un'antica tradizione medievale, caduta in disuso a metà Ottocento, e indìce un concorso: 1000 i candidati, 6 i finalisti. Vince Steve Williams, che per un anno sarà il "degustatore ufficiale" della città

di Ermanno Accardi                                

VIDEO:
http://tv.repubblica.it/mondo/londra-assaggiatore-di-birra-cercasi/48682?video


:carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (11 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Londra: assaggiatore di birra cercasi
> *(11 giugno 2010)
> 
> La capitale recupera un'antica tradizione medievale, caduta in disuso a metà Ottocento, e indìce un concorso: 1000 i candidati, 6 i finalisti. Vince Steve Williams, che per un anno sarà il "degustatore ufficiale" della città
> ...


Questo e' fantastico!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Questo e' fantastico!:rotfl:


Onestamente ho pensato a te :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Se vi fate un giro nel nord dell'Olanda forse risultera' piu' facile capire anche il trattamento di bellezza:carneval:


Sì? C'è poco senso estetico?:mexican:


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Battute a parte, è una manovra che si basa su generalizzazioni/clichés e che non tiene conto della dignità delle persone. 
C'è da dire che perlomeno non si nascondono dietro un dito di ipocrisia e dicono le cose papale papale.


----------

